# Dell Latitude D830 + Port replicator (docking station)

## big_gie

Hi,

I just bought a Dell Latitude D830 "Santa Rosa". I will surely buy a Dell D/View and maybe a  Dell D/Port Port Replicator.

The D/Port is 250$... Before emptying my wallet, I'd like to know if somebody else is using a port replicator on his/her laptop, whatever the brand.

Are those things working in linux?

Is it possible to dock and undock while booted?

Is linux booting ok while docked?

Does docking breaks anything? Like suspend?

Thanx for your feedback!

----------

## anonybosh

I have an IBM Thinkpad T30, with both a docking station (has an extra PCI slot and some other extras) as well as a plain port replicator.

 *Quote:*   

> Are those things working in linux?

 The replicator works flawlessly, however I have had some USB troubles with the docking station.

 *Quote:*   

> Is it possible to dock and undock while booted?

 I never remove the laptop while it is running; I usually suspend to RAM or hibernate first. After undocking, it functions exactly the same as when docked, only without the extra peripherals.

 *Quote:*   

> Is linux booting ok while docked?

 I only ever (re)boot it while docked. I have found that when I don't, after plugging the laptop back into the replicator, certain things don't seem to work correctly (no secondary display, etc.).

 *Quote:*   

> Does docking breaks anything? Like suspend?

 I have never noticed anything failing to work specifically because of being docked in the replicator.

In sum, I think that a replicator is an absolute necessity when you have location(s) at home/work where you use certain peripherals consistently (second display, wired network connection, mouse, etc.). It saves time, as well as wear and tear on ports and connectors.

----------

## big_gie

Thanx anonybosh!

I'm pleased to hear this. If anyone have any other feedback about that subject, I'll be glad to hear.

Thanx again.

----------

## siik

I'm using a Latitude D630 with port replicator and it works fine. Docking and undocking while booted is no problem. One thing I haven't figured out yet (because there are prior problems) is whether you can use the "prepare to undock" button on the port replicator to unmount usb hard drives that are plugged in.

----------

## dan2003

Hi guys,

I have recently got the D430 and can confirm that undocking and docking of the "media slice" works, the only thing i've found not to work so far is the headphone out on the "media slice"

The PCI hotplugging is handled by the acpiphp module and when loaded you will see that the USB devices and PCI are disconnected as reported by dmesg, and instead of blinking the undock light in the button will go out after the button is pressed.

Hope this is usefull

Undock

```
ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.PCIE.GDCK - undocking

usb 1-8: USB disconnect, address 6

usb 1-8.1: USB disconnect, address 8

usb 1-8.7: USB disconnect, address 7

```

Redock

```
usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-8:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-8:1.0: 7 ports detected

usb 1-8.7: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-8.7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input8

ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.PCIE.GDCK - docking

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-8.7

usb 1-8.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

usb 1-8.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 11

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-U10N B100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

----------

